# so, 1970's my name!



## Gary Nelson (2 Sep 2011)

My name 'Gary' seems to be being used allot on animals/pets now! how come? I mean it is your typical 1970's name right?

We have 'Gary' the dressed dog on ITV2's 'Celebrity Juice' that makes an appearance every now and again, but now things have gone to a whole new level - I have just picked up the latest edition of PFK and upon opening the first few pages and browsing, I see an article on a 'Gourami' (named 'Gary')! and apparently this Gourami is addicted to a diet of chocolate that they are trying to wean him off?

Two questions:  why and how did he get fed chocolate and why pick the name Gary?  yes it rhymes, 'Gary the Gourami', but so does the name 'George'

I myself feel that 'George the Gourami' does have a better ring to it... what do you think?  

http://www.visitsealife.com/London/News ... holicFish/


----------



## Tom (2 Sep 2011)

There's a George Giant Gourami at our LFS  George does sound better I think.


----------



## GreenNeedle (2 Sep 2011)

Have some sympathy for all the Scots called 'Sandy'. lol

Andy


----------



## sanj (2 Sep 2011)

hmm, I feel the name Gary is now somewhat tainted.


----------



## Gary Nelson (2 Sep 2011)

Tom said:
			
		

> There's a George Giant Gourami at our LFS  George does sound better I think.



Yes, but I still think George has the best ring   

I have now added a link to my first post to the 'Chocolate eating Giant Gourami' named 'Gary'


----------



## Gill (2 Sep 2011)

Lol, Sorry but everytime I hear the name Gary I think of the Only Fools and Horses episode.


----------



## Tom (2 Sep 2011)

^Genius.


----------



## Gary Nelson (3 Sep 2011)

Gill said:
			
		

> Lol, Sorry but everytime I hear the name Gary I think of the Only Fools and Horses episode.




Good one, yes I forgot about that one too


----------

